# TENS machines



## Plummy500 (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone with Diabetes have any experience using TENS machines? We vaguely remember hearing some time ago that it is not a recommended treatment if you have Diabetes (Type 1 in this case). 

Thanks, would love to hear from you.


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Plummy and a warm welcome to the forum, I managed to find this old thread for you(just click on the link)http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=18178&highlight=TENS+machine about TENS machines and from what I can see from those whom posted its a good thing.


----------



## Plummy500 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Steff, and for replying so quickly. Lots of praise for TENS via that link. We already have a machine, so my wife will be trying it on her hip this evening - the horses come first...

ps 31,364 posts - is this commonplace?


----------



## Monica (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome Plummy500. I'm glad Steff could help you out already. That's why she's got over 31'000 posts. That number is her personal posts that she's written since she's joined this forum. ATM you have 2 and I have 2350ish


----------



## Plummy500 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Monica. My wife might be back sometime to ask about practicality of pumps. Suggested by one of the nurses on a recent local diabetics training day - that is, a learning course re carbs and cals, not a course on how to be a diabetic!


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2012)

Plummy500 said:


> Thanks Steff, and for replying so quickly. Lots of praise for TENS via that link. We already have a machine, so my wife will be trying it on her hip this evening - the horses come first...
> 
> ps 31,364 posts - is this commonplace?



Hi Plummy im commonly known as a gobby so and so thats why i have that number of posts


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Plummy500,

Firstly welcome to the forum, the help & advice you'll get here is fantastic, you've joined the best place!  

I'm Type 1 diabetic & have a TENS machine which i've been using for a frozen shoulder. I was using it on & off from last November until the last few weeks as most of the pain has stopped  

The TENS machine gives you a pins and needles sensation and i would say you either like it or you don't.

Good luck to your wife using the Tens machine this evening on her hip. Come back and let us know how she gets on with it.


----------



## grandma (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome I have had a TENS for years and think its very good got it at the pain clinic , I have feozen shoulder and at the time a traped nerve in my neck. I have used it for all different pain good look with it.


----------



## Monica (Mar 11, 2012)

Plummy500 said:


> Hi Monica. My wife might be back sometime to ask about practicality of pumps. Suggested by one of the nurses on a recent local diabetics training day - that is, a learning course re carbs and cals, not a course on how to be a diabetic!



 You'll have probably noticed there's a "Pumping" section here too. She's very welcome to ask any question at all. We are all here to help. Carol isn't the only pumper here. However I can tell you right now, Carol wouldn't give hers back for anything in the world


----------



## Caroline (Mar 12, 2012)

No personal experiene, but hubby sometimes uses one. He's not diabetic but has osteoarthritis. He says it helps a bit.

Part of the reason it is advised diabetics don't use TENS machines is if you have neuropathy or any kind of nerve damage. I don't know the science behind it, but I think I'd find out all I could before using one than make an informed choice.


----------

